# Squatters In London, An Exploration



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2007)

> Some interviews with London squatters.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et_fZ955sQ8"]YouTube - SQUATTERS IN LONDON, AN EXPLORATION[/ame]


----------

